# Dogs by the fire....



## laxin213 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's my puppy enjoying the warmth. Anyone else have a pic of their dog getting some fireside time?


----------



## 1ruralmailman (Dec 5, 2014)

no photos,but it looks sooooo familiar.if ours had thumbs i think he would try to load the thing,he actually will whine and bark for more wood if it gets low on heat.lol


----------



## WES999 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is a pic of our pup, she loves to sit in front of the stove.
She is supposed to be part Husky but she likes the warmth.


----------



## mark cline (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is Bud and Bella  spooning by the Mansfield.


----------



## Dix (Dec 5, 2014)

I love these kinda threads !!

Da Murph






He got the dog bed for Christmas, I got the hearth rug. In 2011.


I still haven't found a use for the dog bed, whilst Murphy makes good use of the hearth rug. He doesn't like the summer time, when I put the rug away 

He's parked there right now, as I type, the Terriorist


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 5, 2014)

This is my 1 year Boxer girl Macey. She looks huge in this picture but she's actually on the small side for a Boxer. Her bed is a few feet from there but occasionally she sits right next to it. I'm surprised she doesn't light up. She only sits there for a few minutes and then goes and lays down in the corner of the room to cool off.


----------



## Diabel (Dec 5, 2014)

Here are my (kids) mean monsters....


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 6, 2014)

Frisco (RIP) on the left....Codi to the right


----------



## Tenn Dave (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## BobUrban (Dec 8, 2014)

My favorite threads!!  Ironically this is as close as they get and my Husky/Houla mix usually goes outside to sleep in the snow when the stove is fired up.  I would have thought my Bavarian would get right up next to it with her short hair but she seams to have learned from big brother that sleeping on the sofa across the room is close enough.


----------



## Utilitrack (Dec 8, 2014)

Beauty and the Beast (AKA The terrorist) - Murphy our 6 yo Golden and Reuben, our 9 month old Poma/Pug ummm Pugeranian ummm whatever mix!


----------



## Bret Chase (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't have any pics at the moment... but yeah.. if I've got the stove rollin.... it's nothing but a pile of dogs to step over in front of it...


----------



## hamsey (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is Sophie enjoying the heat


----------



## laxin213 (Dec 10, 2014)

thanks for the pictures and the replies guys. Here's another one of my pup.


----------



## Jack Fate (Dec 14, 2014)

Granddog


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's Duke


----------



## Jack Fate (Dec 15, 2014)

fisher, granddog & favorite chair 

Cheers


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't readily find the pics of them in front of the fire, but here's Chloe when the fire isn't going


----------



## osagebow (Dec 18, 2014)

Sookie's usually upstairs in mom's lap, but crashes here iinthe basement occasionally.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 19, 2014)

Our dogs are only allowed in the living room when we're sitting in front of the fire. When we open the gate to let them in, it's like kids running onto the playground at recess.
Betty usually lays down in front of the fire right away. Angus will look at the fire bin, then look at me, letting me know that he wants a log. I'll place a log on the hearth, bark side up and he will lick and chew on it for about 20 mins. Then he will go over and annoy Betty by licking all around where she's laying, (he has a strange licking fixation) until she gets fed up and moves. He'll then take her place on the bed and settle into a fire trance.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 24, 2014)

Love all the great photos here.  My old (RIP) golden loved to stretch out by the stove.  Warms my heart to see our furry friends taking such pleasure from the wood stove heat.  

Our newf prefers a blanket out on the porch even in the winter time, so no pics here (sigh).


----------



## Birch Coulee (Dec 24, 2014)

The JRTs Josie & Pep a couple of years ago. No need to take a new picture...they are still there.


----------



## Shari (Dec 25, 2014)

Birch Coulee said:


> . *No need to take a new picture...they are still there*.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 28, 2014)

Shilo and Punch love Winter! Go Green Bay!


----------



## bsruther (Jan 1, 2015)

The dogs had a little party of their own last night, in front of the stove.


----------



## DougA (Jan 2, 2015)

Two dogs and one cat. None of them sit near the fire.  Are they trying to tell me something?


----------



## DougA (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually, no the stove is plenty warm.  We always struggled in very cold weather with my old stove but the new one totally replaces the aux. heat.  I just have pets that don't seem to care.  We had one black cat years ago that loved the fire but not these guys.  It's pretty well a steady 70 - 73 all the time now.


----------



## Blackjack Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

This was outside in the back yard.. Yes that's a herd of elk in the background.





So we thought He needs to come in by the fire.




This is our view we enjoy with Zeek in the hearth room, out the front porch.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 11, 2015)

^^^^WOW ! ^^^


----------



## WES999 (Jan 11, 2015)

Great pics every one!
Here are 2 more, Minna really loves to sit in front of the stove.


----------



## Blackjack Dan (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw this on Facebook couldn't resist posting it, there is a fireplace in the photo!


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 17, 2015)

Although I do not have a picture of him in front of the stove right now, Sam approves this thread.    <:3~


----------

